# 8 hour trip in the mountains, took some wrong turns, ended up at the wrong mountain:)



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

Best shots are the ones you aren&#8217;t expecting!  Love 11, nice shadows, great for a drawing subject!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm giving a confused face and a sad face 

I saw the post, and before I clicked on the thread my thought was "Yay! More photos of the beautiful Norway!".  And then I clicked, and it's just a bunch of black and whites.  Which they are all great, don't get me wrong. . . but I was hoping for colorful beauty!  It's also harder to spot the trolls when it's b/w (I know they are lurking there somewhere!).

Some day, we hope to get to Norway (it's on my bucket list), but until we do, it's Malstrom and School Bread at Norway in Epcot for me!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 19, 2012)

Dude, you are ALWAYS in the mountains (yes, I am envious).
Spectacular shots, as always! 
I really like the composition of #7, and LOVE the processing on #2.
I like them all :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

Hehe, converting eas a tough choice  
There were very little colour up here anyway. Some green stuff (moss) on the rocks, and a blue sky. They looked dull to me, so I convertef all 

I can post a few colours when I get back from work. Some might actually work in colour, those from before we passed the tree zone.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes! Please do!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

wait. Does that mean you&#8217;re in work right now!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

Yup, that's right  I almost agreed to an early shift, glad I didn't


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

On TPF during work?!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL

I work at a gas station, with not extremely many customers during the week. I need to kill some time. Just on my phone, though! (can't accedd the computer)


----------



## rokvi (Jul 19, 2012)

#7 & 9 I like.    :thumbup:.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you, rokvi!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

But do u get fair pay as you don't have many customers?


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

120 NOK per hour. 30 more during weekends, 15 more after 1800 every day. Not extremely good (compared to my friends), but not bad either. It would be immoral to complain.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 19, 2012)

Three more in colour, as per request 

I actually like them. That blue sky truly does make a difference. I must find some favs from the set and do some more colour versions, it seems. Thanks, pinkdoor! 
(though I like the bw-s as well  )

Not digging what the "fill light slider" did to the foreground. It was necessary to get some detail, though



Topptur_1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

I really dig this!



Topptur_2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

Not too bad this one either 



Topptur_3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 19, 2012)

I love the color version!!!  And I spotted the troll!   Thanks Compaq!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> On TPF during work?!



You say that like it's a BAD thing... 
Why do you think we use the label "NSFW?"  If nobody got on TPF at work, there would be no NEED to warn of posts that might not be acceptable for work... 

Oh, yeah...I kinda like the color ones more, Compaq. 
Also--if I ever get to Norway, remind me NOT to get you to help us navigate our way around.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol, i never said it was bad, The pic i posted is a &#8216;meme&#8217;. Its the &#8216;watch out guys! we got a badass over here!&#8217; meme. Its used when people sasy something that mocks statements by others that were intended to be &#8216;rebellious&#8217;, but were actually harmless. I used it as he was not doing his work, in work! but instead on his phone!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 20, 2012)

love the color versions!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 20, 2012)

sm4him said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > On TPF during work?!
> ...




Hey, if you came here, I could guide you the hell across those mountains  We just were a bit unfortunate, that's all.


----------

